# Goodbye Diesel - Items Available!



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

phil1734 said:


> FWIW, they paid me $17,600 for it with 39,000 miles. I was very happy with that since I bought it new for $19,250 three years ago


Pandemic is doing strange things to used car values!

Remember the Soviet Union, where used cars cost more than new cars? That was because used cars were available NOW instead of getting your name on a waiting list for 3-5 years, and people took good care of used cars because they were basically irreplaceable. Same thing in America during WWII when car production halted and from '42-'45 you could not get new cars at any price.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

I was quite happy - and a bit befuddled, by the price they offered.

All the other online appraisals were coming in just under $15,000, which was inline with what I would expect considering the few similar listings currently have asking prices of ~$18,000. Considering I was already planning to dump it next year when the powertrain warranty ran out it I had to take the offer and run.

I did of course pay a small pandemic tax on the Volt, but it was actually only about $1,000 more than they were about a year ago and I purchased it through Carvana, so I can say I've done my part to kill the dealership model for now. It was actually the car I initially wanted when I bought the Cruze, but was still a little out of my price range at the time. I get free charging at work (for now, anyway) and can almost do a round-trip from work to home on that free charge, so until the weather gets colder I don't even pay to charge it at home.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I wanted a Bolt EV but:
1. I don't qualify for the full tax credit, so it didn't make sense, and;
2. Both chargers at my work are broken so I have nowhere to charge it.


----------

